# Lord Voldemort vs Darth Sidious



## Bart (May 17, 2014)

*Location:* Ministry of Magic.
*Starting Distance*: 30m.
*Incarnation #1:* _Deathly Hallows_
*Incarnation #2:* _Revenge of the Sith_
*Restrictions:* No Horcruxes
*Scenario:* Both wish to test their power, with intent to kill.
*State:* IC.
*Please read before posting or voting!*

Personally, Voldemort would ultimately win. He has a massive amount of magical offences and defences both mental and physical, not to mention that he can fly, teleport, has over over elements, transfiguration and a great deal more I'll share soon enough ~

He can virtually cast spells to accomplish almost any feat; The most powerful offence in Voldemort's arsenal is obviously Avada Kedavra, whereas Sidious has the command of Force Lightning. Some may argue that the Force is far more effective than Magic, however Voldemort had raised the bar and then broke the bar, as far as Magic is concerned. Force requires concentration. Magic requires a wand, however Voldemort has shown to be proficient in wand-less magic.

All comments are welcomed.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 17, 2014)

uh...


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 17, 2014)

"..."

"..."

Beats me, too. 
Also, 
>Harry Potter
>vs
>Star Wars
:heston


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2014)

Sidious rofl stomps


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 17, 2014)

New canon star wars still has blaster-parrying feats and dark side shroud. Sidious takes this.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 17, 2014)

This is...baiting right?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 17, 2014)

Very obvious baiting, too.
What's next, Galactus vs Harry Potter? I bet AK can oneshot Galactus.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 17, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> This is...baiting right?


Probably is a bait thread.

OP, just because most of the Star Wars EU got branded as non-canon by Disney doesn't mean it's now on Harry Potter's level of bullshit weak. 

As for the thread, Sidious blitzes, mindfucks, Force lightnings, etc.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 17, 2014)

Even with the EU gone Sidious is still a Star Wars top tier which is still more than enough to solo Harry Potter verse. Palpatine stomps, both as a combatant and as a villain.


----------



## egressmadara (May 17, 2014)

Voldy gets raped in.... many ways. And he gets out-Dark Lord'd.


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2014)

Seems no one has read the books then 

Let anyone listed any abilities for either one ~

NightmareCinema read about Legilimency and Occlumency ~

We are dealing with a being capable of doing a great amount of things that few Jedi or Sith have been shown to accomplish in either the PT or the OT, it not at all  :WOW


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 17, 2014)

So... a somewhat superhuman wizard with maybe large building level firepower and minor soul fuck vs...   to , at least small city level telekinesis and a mind fuck that will lobotomize the fucker regardless of resisting it or not (that'll actually just make it all the worse  Cad Bane sure didn't have much fun with resisting mind tricks and all )

Oh,  a disney canon quadruple digits mach blaster feat too 

And masters on  are kiloton level if you don't like the Tyranus feat


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2014)

Oooo 

I stand by  Legilimency and Occlumency and this is _Revenge of the Sith_ Sidious as the OP stated ~

And I didn't even bring up the Unforgivable Curses :WOW


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 17, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> Voldy gets raped in.... many ways. And he gets out-Dark Lord'd.



Mwa ha ha haaaa








Bart said:


> Seems no one has read the books then
> 
> Let anyone listed any abilities for either one ~
> 
> ...


So Legilimency can cause a dark force shroud across the entire galaxy, can it?


----------



## Adamant soul (May 17, 2014)

Bart said:


> Seems no one has read the books then
> 
> Let anyone listed any abilities for either one ~
> 
> ...



Having more abilities doesn't automatically make you stronger if you can't physically keep up. One of these guys is barely superhuman if at all while the other is massively hypersonic at bare minimum. There's nothing stopping Sidious from telekinetically breaking Voldemort apart or frying him with force lightning before he can react.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 17, 2014)

Bart said:


> Oooo
> 
> I stand by  Legilimency and Occlumency and this is _Revenge of the Sith_ Sidious as the OP stated ~
> 
> And I didn't even bring up the Unforgivable Curses :WOW



All those feats are canon to RotS chuckles


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 17, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> All those feats are canon to RotS chuckles



I actually forgot about the novelizations and clone wars. Makes this even more insane then.


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2014)

Adamant soul said:


> Having more abilities doesn't automatically make you stronger if you can't physically keep up. One of these guys is barely superhuman if at all while the other is massively hypersonic at bare minimum. There's nothing stopping Sidious from telekinetically breaking Voldemort apart or frying him with force lightning before he can react.



Exactly you're right, but having the abilities to prevent physical dominance is what I'm getting at; and having teleport-based reactions as well as the ability to read his opponent is something which shouldn't be taken lightly, as far as the quick-on-the-draw element goes ~



ChaosTheory123 said:


> All those feats are canon to RotS chuckles



True, but you can't say that, for example, early Mace's feats during the first Clone Wars, because much of the animated series has many consistencies with the OT and PT, and I'm very well aware of what's cannon and what's not, due to the recent update ~

@jetwaterluffy1
The novel's aren't cannon ~

Just the new upcoming ones ~


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 17, 2014)

Bart said:


> True, but you can't say that, for example, early Mace's feats during the first Clone Wars, because much of the animated series has many consistencies with the OT and PT, and I'm very well aware of what's cannon and what's not, due to the recent update ~



Who's using Windu's 2003-2004 cartoon feats here chuckles? 

Read my post before you insert your foot into your mouth please 

, gotta love those twitter posts


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 17, 2014)

Bart said:


> Exactly you're right, but having the abilities to prevent physical dominance is what I'm getting at; and having teleport-based reactions as well as the ability to read his opponent is something which shouldn't be taken lightly, as far as the quick-on-the-draw element goes ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The novel*izations* are both canon and have cannons in them.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 17, 2014)

Not that they're needed here.

Just taking the feats present from TCW cartoon shits on everything Voldemort can hope of matching.

The novels just help to confirm relativistic space battles occurred over Coruscant.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 17, 2014)

People still jelly of Star Wars even after its massive nerfing.
This is fucking gold.

And I still stand by my statement that Disney's new EU will make Star Wars more broken than it was before.


----------



## willyvereb (May 17, 2014)

Give up, OP.
You may have been insanely successful with such trolling in about 2010 but with the marred and skeptical current OBD you only cause a few controlled chuckles in people who read your posts.

Albeit I feel a little bored right now so if you keep this up I may actually even try to debate some of your points for the sake of cheap laughs.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 17, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> People still jelly of Star Wars even after its massive nerfing.
> This is fucking gold.
> 
> And I still stand by my statement that Disney's new EU will make Star Wars more broken than it was before.



Beyond any doubt, though I hope they actually some insane feats in the movies, mostly so that people can't use the bullshit "it wasn't in the movies so it's not cannon" argument.


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Who's using Windu's 2003-2004 cartoon feats here chuckles?
> 
> Read my post before you insert your foot into your mouth please



I gave an example, of animated feats compared to actual movie one's; which is what I stated ~



ChaosTheory123 said:


> , gotta love those twitter posts



Yeah maybe you should spend less time on Twitter 

"While Lucasfilm always strived to keep the stories created for the EU consistent with our film and television content as well as internally consistent, Lucas always made it clear that he was not beholden to the EU. He set the films he created as the canon. This includes the six Star Wars episodes, and the many hours of content he developed and produced in Star Wars: The Clone Wars. These stories are the immovable objects of Star Wars history, the characters and events to which all other tales must align."

Star Wars I - VI, Clone Wars film, Clone Wars series and Rebels + the upcoming novels ~

No mention of the novels in the official statement but A+ for effort :WOW


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 17, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Not that they're needed here.
> 
> Just taking the feats present from TCW cartoon shits on everything Voldemort can hope of matching.
> 
> The novels just help to confirm relativistic space battles occurred over Coruscant.



Was just saying that because your Duel Aboard the Invisible Hand calc relys on the novelizations to get its numbers.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 17, 2014)

Except Lucas directly had a hand in what he wanted in the ROTS novelization... So yeah... Canon.


----------



## willyvereb (May 17, 2014)

Strange, I heard the opposite about the movie novelizations.
Oh well, that's definitely good news.
Also that pretty much restores a large portion of the EU feats.
Including the lightspeed reactions for most Jedi.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 17, 2014)

Bart said:


> I gave an example, of animated feats compared to actual movie one's; which is what I stated ~



Your example wasn't cogent... given you cited something not canon to current Disney canon 



> "While Lucasfilm always strived to keep the stories created for the EU consistent with our film and television content as well as internally consistent, Lucas always made it clear that he was not beholden to the EU. He set the films he created as the canon. This includes the six Star Wars episodes, and the many hours of content he developed and produced in Star Wars: The Clone Wars. These stories are the immovable objects of Star Wars history, the characters and events to which all other tales must align."
> 
> Star Wars I - VI, Clone Wars film, Clone Wars series and Rebels + the upcoming novels ~
> 
> No mention of the novels in the official statement but A+ for effort :WOW



Awww, look, he can't read :33

Nothing in that quote contradicted the twitter post.

Until you show me cover art of the movie novelizations being titled "Legends"?

You're shit out of luck my fair chuckles 

Given the fuckers that print the books didn't hint at such?  You're kind of screwed me thinks.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 17, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Except Lucas directly had a hand in what he wanted in the ROTS novelization... So yeah... Canon.


To be fair, I'm pretty sure he had a hand in the force: unleashed games and a handful of the novels but they are no longer canon.


willyvereb said:


> Strange, I heard the opposite about the movie novelizations.
> Oh well, that's definitely good news.
> Also that pretty much restores a large portion of the EU feats.
> Including the lightspeed reactions for most Jedi.



Well, good news for the standing of the verse. Whether it is good news for the series is arguable.


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Except Lucas directly had a hand in what he wanted in the ROTS novelization... So yeah... Canon.



He also had a hand in aspects of the EU as well, yet their not cannon; if it wasn't included in the press statement then the novels are not cannon; unless it gets updated ~


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 17, 2014)

And the parade of strawmen continues~


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Awww, look, he can't read :33
> 
> Nothing in that quote contradicted the twitter post.
> 
> ...



So Disney/LucasFilm''s statement doesn't mean anything?

Well Disney didn't included it so it's not cannon, unless they update it ~

Good try though :WOW


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (May 17, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> So... a somewhat superhuman wizard with maybe large building level firepower and minor soul fuck vs...   to , at least small city level telekinesis and a mind fuck that will lobotomize the fucker regardless of resisting it or not (that'll actually just make it all the worse  Cad Bane sure didn't have much fun with resisting mind tricks and all )
> 
> Oh,  a disney canon quadruple digits mach blaster feat too
> 
> And masters on  are kiloton level if you don't like the Tyranus feat



Isn't Sidious still FTL? The ROTS novelization mentions that Grievous' bodyguards have lightspeed processing and were struggling to keep up with Anakin and Obi Wan iirc.

And the movie novelizations are still G-canon to my knowledge.

Not that it fucking matters whether he is hypersonic vs ftl, he still roflstomps.


----------



## willyvereb (May 17, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> And the parade of strawmen continues~


If you haven't noticed yet he's now using this EU/Legends argument in order to cause shitstorm, given that the original intention of his thread had already failed.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 17, 2014)

Bart said:


> So Disney/LucasFilm''s statement doesn't mean anything?
> 
> Well Disney didn't included it so it's not cannon, unless they update it ~
> 
> Good try though :WOW



You might actually want to read the star wars website blog entry detailing the whole "legends" banner thing 

it'll actually help you know what is and isn't canon chuckles.



willyvereb said:


> If you haven't noticed yet he's now using this EU/Legends argument in order to cause shitstorm, given that the original intention of his thread had already failed.



I did.

I'm just bored.

You can also be a troll and NOT use strawmen arguments to do so


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2014)

willyvereb ... 

I've already read it ~


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2014)

lmfao get the fuck out


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (May 17, 2014)

Oh okay I just read the rest of the thread.

Late to the party


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2014)

Anyhow, back on topic ~


----------



## Adamant soul (May 17, 2014)

Too bad the Clone Wars is indisputably canon and that's more than enough for Sidious to blitz and kill Voldemort in several different ways before Voldy can so much as twitch.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 17, 2014)

The  rape


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2014)

Adamant soul said:


> Too bad the Clone Wars is indisputably canon and that's more than enough for Sidious to blitz and kill Voldemort in several different ways before Voldy can so much as twitch.



It's cannon, exactly 

But it's just the feat inconsistency ~

But Voldemort's reactions have allowed him to be able to react to offences which have been deemed "instantaneous" coupled with the compared "lightning" based reactions of teleportation, to the point of flight ~


----------



## willyvereb (May 17, 2014)

Mind it, there isn't really anything in Voldemort's arsenal that can even effect Sidius.
Maybe the transmorgification curses.
Adeva Kareva drains lifeforce which thus has dubious effect on massively powerful opponents who are also superhuman.
Imperius curse and legitimacy are useless since even Disney canon Sidius has better mental feats.
Also Sidius' lightsaber alone is more energetic than what Voldemort's spells can muster.

So yeah, it's rather hopeless anyways.


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> Mind it, there isn't really anything in Voldemort's arsenal that can even effect Sidius.
> Maybe the transmorgification curses.
> Adeva Kareva drains lifeforce which thus has dubious effect on massively powerful opponents who are also superhuman.
> Imperius curse and legitimacy are useless since even Disney canon Sidius has better mental feats.
> ...



willyvereb 

You've hit the nail on the head with transmogrification ~

The way I see it AV is rather like (I'll go down the EU route of Electric Judgement) in some aspects; but does it drain lifeforce, as I was fairly sure is ends life instantaneously but the whole lifeforce thing is pretty interesting ~

Imperious won't work on Sidious; I know he's a mind-fuck, but the strength Legs and Occs are based on the strength and mental will of the user; and given how far in distance Voldemort was able to use those, as far as mental protections are concerned is debatable, that's how he doesn't get mind-fucked in battles or hasn't been recorded in doing so ~

But awesome contribution there ^+^


----------



## Ramius (May 17, 2014)

Bart said:


> Imperious won't work on Sidious; I know *he's a mind-fuck*





I mean, yeah, he's pretty evil and a screwed up in the head I guess, but you're being too harsh on him


----------



## User15937 (May 17, 2014)

LOL is this for real? Voldemort wouldn't even have time to voice a spell before his head is chopped off.


----------



## AgentAAA (May 17, 2014)

Voldemort has nothing to stop Sidious from instantly grabbing him in a force choke and killing him without any need for Sidious to aim or do anything at all. Voldemort is babyshaked with no effort. That's ignoring the fact that Voldemort's occlumency is clearly not at the level Sidious's is

as for consistency of feats - Ignoring general battledome logic, where exactly is Sidious inconsistent? He's never really struggled with doing anything force-related.
Should also take note that Voldemort's not necessarily even peak human - He wouldn't have to be to accomplish any of his feats and isn't ever noted as really being in shape 
(also in the movies he's fat.)


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 17, 2014)

This thread is bad, debating for Harry Potter is worse, but creating and debating for Harry Potter is the absolute worst .


----------



## willyvereb (May 17, 2014)

There's nothing inherently bad with Harry Potter.
It's obviously a better series than the likes of Bleach or many Fighting Shounen BS.
I can actually thank the book series for my love for reading.
The problem is with overzealous fans and people who refuse to acknowledge there are better things than their favorite.
But I can pretty much say that to every popular fiction.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> There's nothing inherently bad with Harry Potter.
> It's obviously a better series than the likes of Bleach or many Fighting Shounen BS.
> I can actually thank the book series for my love for reading.
> The problem is with overzealous fans and people who refuse to acknowledge there are better things than their favorite.
> But I can pretty much say that to every popular fiction.



I feel the same way, the series really made me love reading. I gotta say though, books 5-7 weren't as good as the first four imo


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 17, 2014)

willyvereb - When I said " debating for Harry Potter is worse " I meant debating in this thread, if this was, Lord Valdemort vs Arnold Schwarzenegger, it would be ok .


----------



## Ramius (May 17, 2014)

To be fair? HP is honestly nowhere near as bad as the prequels. Actually the OT too, but definitely not to that extent.

Another thing on-topic: you could argue even Sidious with his movies feats only rapes hard. I mean, Jedis/Siths can quite handily dodge "lasers" and it'd be weird if those weren't at least as fast as our current guns. Well, that with a simple force lighting should do the job.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2014)

I think Voldemort has a decent chance here.He's very powerful, scary fast and  some nice feats, that can definitely pose a threat to a Darth Sidious chances



Oh, I'm sorry, is this not a Voldermort vs Sidious in a competition to see who can fall down a well and die faster?


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 17, 2014)

Voldermort is roflcurbstomped and thats all


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 17, 2014)

What's next ? Valdemort vs Juudara ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2014)

Nah we need another Dark Lord. Ganondorf will do or maybe anther repeat of the Sauron threads


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2014)

Voldemort will definitely win, in a competition to see who looks the creepiest while hugging young boys


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2014)

Sidious would still win though, but just by a nose..


----------



## willyvereb (May 17, 2014)

This guy is totally in Voldemort's weight class.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 17, 2014)

Who is that ?


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2014)

No one of concern young muggle


----------



## Ramius (May 17, 2014)

You should address him as "my overlord"


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 17, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> No one of concern young muggle



I may even be a muggle, if I'm Oppenheimer Hogwarts can suck a 10 megaton bomb .


----------



## Red Angel (May 17, 2014)

You could limit Sidious to just the movies, nay, the original trilogy and he'd still win by a landslide

It's not like Vader couldn't stomp this bitch, why use Sidious now?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 17, 2014)

Just posting this because it's pretty cool.

[YOUTUBE]wh01SWVYyNU[/YOUTUBE]

Canon interstellar range for Sidious' Force choke.


----------



## trance (May 18, 2014)

Even without his EU feats, Sidious can solo the Potterverse. He's far stronger than Dooku and padawan Anakin, so he's at least small city level and sub-relativistic. 



> Force requires concentration.



Yes but when you're as powerful and experienced as Sidious, wielding the Force becomes akin to breathing.


----------



## Red Angel (May 18, 2014)

As for the OP's 'arguments' for Voldemort

They're excellent arguments, if this was in 2005, that is


----------



## AgentAAA (May 18, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> I think Voldemort has a decent chance here.He's very powerful, scary fast and  some nice feats, that can definitely pose a threat to a Darth Sidious chances
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry, is this not a Voldermort vs Sidious in a competition to see who can fall down a well and die faster?





Pretty sure that, while Vader did assist in the feat, this still puts Sidious FAR above voldemort in terms of falling feats  .
So I guess Voldemort just loses on all fronts.


----------



## Red Angel (May 18, 2014)

The fact that it was a reactor that can generate more energy in 24 hours then the sun can every 7000 years (hypermatter annihilation is just that fucking powerful) that Palpatine fell into, well yeah


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 18, 2014)

Palpatine didn't design his throne room very well. 

Or maybe they weren't finished building it yet and the massive, completely exposed reactor shaft was going to be covered up later.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 18, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> willyvereb - When I said " debating for Harry Potter is worse " I meant debating in this thread, if this was, Lord Valdemort vs Arnold Schwarzenegger, it would be ok .



What?
Terminator Schwarzenegger rofl stomps.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 18, 2014)

TCW has Dooku doing some bullet timing(which seems their consistent levels) so that would make canon Sidious within that range of speed. Plus precog, empathy, mind reading, TK(he does'nt even need to see his opponent for certain ranges like in the ep he fights Maul/Oppress he levitates and chokes some guards in front of the entrance door he can't see). TPM Kenobi and Qui gon show off their force speed(Luke shows some force speed+jump in ESB) so even they could dodge most of what Voldemort throws. 

Plus TCW Anakin albeit with lot of strain destroyed the foundations of a large structure underwater(made of metal of some sort). Yoda could TK an X-wing while well past his ROTS level and Palpatine fought a much stronger Yoda. Palpatine could levitate and throw multiple Senate pods. Padwan kenobi in TPM was TKing multiple droids(human sized beings made of metal). Dooku brought down most of the ceiling in AOTC. Palpatine casually immobilised Maul+Oppress with TK and they were only free when he realised his grip. Ventress can levitate and choke upto 4 people at once. Palpatine's force choke continues even after he walks past people(could be his concentration is just that good) so he can easily move about even with someone trapped in a force choke. Dooku can levitate multiple stone pillars casually as a lesson to Savage.

ROTS has Vader whose diminished to a shadow of himself doing that NOOO that destroy machinery and droids in the room, Palpatine was fine being in the range of that power and he's well above Vader at any point let alone at his lowest. ROTS also shows some good TK from Dooku on his ship like flinging Kenobi aside like a rag doll or bringing down that platform.

Maul took on Visla(experienced Mandalorian) armed with jetpack, two guns, grappling, dark saber and grenades but despite using everything including tricks like debris to blind, he's still beaten by Maul who used no force to disable him for a fair fight(warrior's honor to impress the Mandalorians).

Savage can create 360 TK waves to send various droids in his surrounding flying and even deflect fire from multiple sides via dual wielding. Remember what he is to Dooku let alone Palpatine.

Dooku despite having his senses dulled and facing Nightsisters cloaked in some invisible dress(both drug and dressed by Mother Talzin herself) still matches Ventress+co in sabers then takes them out with force lightning. The force can guide people like how it guided Luke to the weakness in Deathstar I.

Sith Sorcery is still something used in TCW by Mother Talzin and Palpatine. Palpatine may have less powers and feats now(will change eventually with more material) but he still has enough tools and feats for the job.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 18, 2014)

You're really underselling the feats available to disney canon TF.

Sans the Darth Zannah blog, just about every blog on the first 2 pages in my  covers such feats

On top of the still canonical showings from RotS from  .

Just figured I'd get you up to date, again


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 18, 2014)

How did I forget that Plo Koon feat and he's fodder to Palpatine for example. Kilotons would be casual for Palpatine although not unexpected. Also that Mace feat, Ashoka feat and some others are pretty impressive ones I've overlooked.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 18, 2014)

Given I just watched the series incredibly recently?

Not hard to believe you forgot a few feats.  It happens, that's what I'm here for. 

To be fair on Plo Koon's feat?  Not too many people would have noticed the fact the debris was in orbit around the planet to know everything was moving fast as hell.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 18, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I feel the same way, the series really made me love reading. I gotta say though, books 5-7 weren't as good as the first four imo


The 5th and 6th weren't that good, book seven was brilliant, IMO.


AgentAAA said:


> Voldemort has nothing to stop Sidious from instantly grabbing him in a force choke and killing him without any need for Sidious to aim or do anything at all. Voldemort is babyshaked with no effort. That's ignoring the fact that Voldemort's occlumency is clearly not at the level Sidious's is
> 
> as for consistency of feats - Ignoring general battledome logic, where exactly is Sidious inconsistent? He's never really struggled with doing anything force-related.
> Should also take note that Voldemort's not necessarily even peak human - He wouldn't have to be to accomplish any of his feats and isn't ever noted as really being in shape
> (also in the movies he's fat.)


Not to mention how he's about seventy.


Skarbrand said:


> The fact that it was a reactor that can generate more energy in 24 hours then the sun can every 7000 years (hypermatter annihilation is just that fucking powerful) that Palpatine fell into, well yeah


The battle is on who can do it faster. Sidous fell those hundreds of kilometres pretty fast, methinks. 


Eldritch Sukima said:


> Palpatine didn't design his throne room very well.
> 
> Or maybe they weren't finished building it yet and the massive, completely exposed reactor shaft was going to be covered up later.


Covered up with a trap door. Activated using a button on his throne.


----------



## willyvereb (May 18, 2014)

Actually, I felt that Book 7 was lacking the most.
It had some amazing build up but when I read it for the first time I felt it didn't live up to all that.
Kinda understandable but that was still a disappointment.
I actually liked book 5-6 more but well this had been quite a number of years ago.
So my memories are a fuzz.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2014)

Book 7 had a lot of deux machina and such


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 18, 2014)

It's been a while, but what deus ex machinae were in Deathly Hallows?

I can't remember any.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2014)

Harry getting killed then revived with that stone or something like that. Deathly Hollows was much clearer for me once I saw the movie compared to when I read it


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 18, 2014)

It was the fact that the killing curse destroyed the Horcrux as opposed to Harry's soul IIRC.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 18, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Harry getting killed then revived with that stone or something like that. Deathly Hollows was much clearer for me once I saw the movie compared to when I read it





ThanatoSeraph said:


> It was the fact that the killing curse destroyed the Horcrux as opposed to Harry's soul IIRC.



It was because he swapped some blood with voldemort in the goblet of fire, hence why dumbledore had a look of triumph when harry told him about it afterwards. It had nothing to do with the stone, the stone only brings people back as a sort of Priori Incantatem effect.

The reasons I liked the deathly hallows was that it was a shift in formula and seemed more complex than previous books. I also liked how it sort of tied everything together, and finished the series properly instead of leaving it open-ended.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2014)

Yeah the overall ending was alright


----------



## willyvereb (May 18, 2014)

Yeah, make no mistake the books did end properly.
Which I surprisingly can't say for quite a large collection of series.
It also break sapart from the formula in the sense Harry didn't even participate in school and all but I felt something was "off" overall.

It was like the last book was rushed and wrote with the intent purpose to end the series.
Instead of, you know, write an enjoyable book.
It wasn't bad at all but I can't quite call the last book successful, either.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2014)

Yeah I had a similar feeling too, but it might've also been me not being as into the series as I once was when I first read it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2014)

The only real qualm I had with the last book was a rushed Battle of Hogwarts

I really thought that was a thing the movies really did better, by decompressing it out



But then again, there are simply things you cannot do with written language


----------



## TehChron (May 18, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> It's been a while, but what deus ex machinae were in Deathly Hallows?
> 
> I can't remember any.



The things in the title


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Sidious would still win though, but just by a nose..



you people have no apreciation for geniuous


----------



## Lucaniel (May 18, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> The only real qualm I had with the last book was a rushed Battle of Hogwarts
> 
> I really thought that was a thing the movies really did better, by decompressing it out
> 
> ...



i sure did love how movie voldemort turned into a bunch of paper


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

what   is this


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Even without his EU feats, Sidious can solo the Potterverse. He's far stronger than Dooku and padawan Anakin, so he's at least small city level and sub-relativistic.
> 
> Yes but when you're as powerful and experienced as Sidious, wielding the Force becomes akin to breathing.



Time turners and objects of such a nature somewhat limit such a thing, albeit provided it's from a time prior to the Ministry destroying all of them ~

You can't say Sidious from Revenge of the Sith would be able to solo the entire Potterverse ;O

But back on topic ~


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 19, 2014)

What are wizards using time-turners supposed to do exactly?

Run to a time before Sidious entered?


----------



## Red Angel (May 19, 2014)

Time turners are useful against Sidious how now?

Plus it's not like ROTS Sidious would have got weaker than Dooku or Anakin (unless you're doing the whole "no powerscaling" and ROTS feats specifically (ala quanchi) shtick) in Ep. III

ROTS Sidious could, indeed, solo the Potter-verse, though, soloing it doesn't take all that much


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2014)

I mean ROTS Sidious wasn't showing mind-raping capabilities or anything on the level that would allow him to be able to react to someone who can fly and teleport or tamper with one who's mind is pretty much classed and revered as un-fuckable in the art of mind attacks ;O

Transmogrification/Transfiguration is key here ~

Soloing an entire universe of Wizards; unless lightsabers can block spells, it's going to be difficult to deal with ~


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 19, 2014)

Voldemort has next to zero actual mental resistance feats.

Sidious can be powerscaled to Jedi completely dominating others minds, managing to fool Yoda with sith illusions IIRC, amongst others. "Classed as unfuckable" doesn't mean much when dealing with something outside of your verse's capabilities.

Even if you ignore the showings of Clone Wars Jedi reacting to actual lasers that Chaos linked, and the sub-relativistic calcs from the still-canon novelisations you still have even padawans being able to react to blaster fire in Revenge of the Sith. As in futuristic weapons portrayed as faster than guns.

Flight means nothing when Sidious can slam him into the ground. Teleportation means nothing when Sidious has precog telling him where Voldemort will next show up. This is ignoring the speed disparity between the two characters.

Yeah, Voldemort is going to have great luck with transfiguring someone who can snap his neck with a thought before he can react, or, you know, move out of the way of any magical attack Voldemort is going to direct at him.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 19, 2014)

Besides, if you're going to get into portrayals?

Sidious' hype far exceeds that of Voldemort's. That kind of happens when one verse is limited to our planet, whilst the other takes place in a futuristic galaxy.

By the way Teh, I don't really see the Hallows as being deus ex machinae.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Voldemort has next to zero actual mental resistance feats.
> 
> Sidious can be powerscaled to Jedi completely dominating others minds, managing to fool Yoda with sith illusions IIRC, amongst others. "Classed as unfuckable" doesn't mean much when dealing with something outside of your verse's capabilities.
> 
> ...



I need to read a bit more into Voldertmort's mental capabilities are their a bit complex ~

As I've stated the novelisation haven' been confirmed as cannon, unless Disney has brought it up ~ The only novels that have been classed and acknowledged as canon are the upcoming three.

I agreed force-based beings do have precognition and I can't question that at all ~

Well if Sidious is able to do all that then why hasn't he done it against Yoda or with  Plagueis?  Or with Kit, etc during his arrest? And most magical attacks aren't direct or visible, that's the thing that people don't understand most of the effects are actually instantaneous ~

Creating and conjuring objects, reanimating objects, control of elements, army of Inferi and access to defensive shields that are impenetrable via force or trauma or through magic ~


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 19, 2014)

Bart said:


> I need to read a bit more into Voldertmort's mental capabilities are their a bit complex ~
> 
> As I've stated the novelisation haven' been confirmed as cannon, unless Disney has brought it up ~ The only novels that have been classed and acknowledged as canon are the upcoming three.



Except you stated wrong, as a tweet has been posted that doesn't contradict the official statement at all, from a reliable source.



> I agreed force-based beings do have precognition and I can't question that at all ~
> 
> Well if Sidious is able to do all that then why hasn't he done it against Yoda


Yoda is a jedi with great mental power of his own.


> or with  Plagueis?



Maybe it's just me but you seem to be using a novel here.

Not just a movie novelisation, but an actual EU novel.



> Or with Kit, etc during his arrest?


Well you see, not only was Sidious' plan to turn Anakin to the dark side but I'd say he was doing rather well with killing them by stabbing them with the lightsaber he was holding.



> And most magical attacks aren't direct or visible, that's the thing that people don't understand most of the effects are actually instantaneous ~



Sidious senses where they're going to target with the precognition you've agreed he has and moves out of the way.


> Creating and conjuring objects, reanimating objects, control of elements,



All relatively useless unless he can actually use them effectively in combat against Sidious.


> army of Inferi and access to defensive shields that are impenetrable via force or trauma or through magic ~



Except for all the times that shield charms were broken by force or trauma or through magic.

Voldemort doesn't have an army of inferi unless you give him prep and support. Otherwise I might as well say Sidious has the entire military might of the Republic on hand.


----------



## Red Angel (May 19, 2014)

Bart said:


> I mean ROTS Sidious wasn't showing mind-raping capabilities or anything on the level that would allow him to be able to react to someone who can fly and teleport or tamper with one who's mind is pretty much classed and revered as un-fuckable in the art of mind attacks ;O



Weaker Jedi and Sith can and have mindfucked and mentally dominated fuckers and then there's illusions. Sidious is superior to them and he was shrouding the long range precognition of Jedis on a galactic scale

Flight and teleportation. Curious to see how that helps him against a far faster fucker who can kill him before his neurons can fire off

"un mindfuckable". Rubbish. HP mindfuck has only shown to be capable of mindfucking one person at a time and at best has driven people insane, rather than destroying their minds outright. Which is low tier to alot of mind rapists in fiction. Or do you believe, say, Charles Xavier couldn't mindfuck Voldemort?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Please say yes, It'll make my day






> Transmogrification/Transfiguration is key here ~



Before or after he gets gigatons slammed in his face before he can react. Or force crushed to a blood dripping golf ball sized, thing?



> Soloing an entire universe of Wizards; unless lightsabers can block spells, it's going to be difficult to deal with ~



When you're much faster and you basic handheld weapon>>>>the opposing verse in terms of energy output, it's really no big deal


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 19, 2014)

Just to let you know Skarbrand, I'm pretty sure that the current canon Sidious can't put out gigatons, unless someone found some feat I'm unaware of. Megatons are as high as it goes.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Except you stated wrong, as a tweet has been posted that doesn't contradict the official statement at all, from a reliable source.



The official statement named A New Dawn, Tarkin, Heir to the Jedi and Lords of the Sith; can't be conjectural, thus currently those are the one's.



ThanatoSeraph said:


> Yoda is a jedi with great mental power of his own.



How can you have great mental power to prevent your neck being snapped using the Force? ~

Indeed, and Voldemort is one of the most powerful Legilimens in his respected universe, if not the most powerful; and where one can simply use a spell to virtually control other people without them knowing of such things regardless and that puts a Wizard in an entirely different ground compared to Force-based beings particularly Jedi, and that's a spell which is available to young adults if they so wish to learn; but it's not really mind control but more emotionally tuned, which could very well negate Voldemort's precognitive capabilities ~



ThanatoSeraph said:


> Maybe it's just me but you seem to be using a novel here.
> 
> Not just a movie novelisation, but an actual EU novel.



I was using what was said in Revenge of the Sith ~



ThanatoSeraph said:


> Well you see, not only was Sidious' plan to turn Anakin to the dark side but I'd say he was doing rather well with killing them by stabbing them with the lightsaber he was holding.



George Lucas said other wise I believe, regarding Mace in ROTS's commentary~



ThanatoSeraph said:


> Sidious senses where they're going to target with the precognition you've agreed he has and moves out of the way.



Indeed, but spells are different and non verbal one's are cast at the speed of thought virtually, and that's most definitely fast and moving out of the way to certain offences which have instantaneous effects is a bold claim, isn't it?

And it could be argued that  Legilimency could in fact provide Voldemort with his own aspect of precognition.



ThanatoSeraph said:


> All relatively useless unless he can actually use them effectively in combat against Sidious.



Indeed, but he can use them that's the fact ~



ThanatoSeraph said:


> Except for all the times that shield charms were broken by force or trauma or through magic.



Not the Protection Orb from Deathly Hallows ~

And what trauma could Sidious use? Given the greater and larger shields Voldemort has created? But the Protection Orb that was used upon Nagini is on an entirely other level ~

It's both an offense and a defence, mind you; though Protego would still be effectively against most opponents ~



ThanatoSeraph said:


> Voldemort doesn't have an army of inferi unless you give him prep and support. Otherwise I might as well say Sidious has the entire military might of the Republic on hand.



True; but the Inferi are magically animated and can be summoned, they're a bit of his actual arsenal.


----------



## Red Angel (May 19, 2014)

Oh, I forgot. Derp

Single digit megatons should be enough to blow Voldemort away though

Unless Bart wants to keep dancing some moar for us

EDIT: Hey look at that, just as I comment, I find another post of his


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2014)

*@Skarbrand*

You're suggesting that a being such as Charles who can put Level 9 telepathy-based mind shields on someone like Wolverine is going to be classed in the same level as Sidious and won't mind-rape Voldemort? -.-

....


----------



## Red Angel (May 19, 2014)

And you missed the point

What I was saying was, just because he's immune to mindrape from characters in Harry Potter, doesn't mean he's immune to much greater mindfuck from a being like Sidious

Also, love how you ignored everything else. Must have run out of things to say already?


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2014)

Because I'm focused on ThanatoSeraph, who's actually debating properly 

But either way you brought Charles into the argument ~

All I'm saying is that the nature of mind-rape and controlling is nigh-everywhere; it's taught and can be learnt just with dedication and concentration~

But Imperious is limited to strong will individuals as it can be dispelled in certain circumstances, but Occ and Legs are what I'm bringing up as their on an entirely different level ~


----------



## Red Angel (May 19, 2014)

Yes, to explain how your entire "he can resist mindfuck from characters in HP so therefore he can resist mindfuck from Sidious" was just a no limit fallacy

Also, I asked if you honestly believed Charles Xavier couldn't mindfuck Voldemort because of his resistance. Bro, do you even comprehension?


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2014)

I'm merely saying that as an example 

Not that it means he can resist anything ~

Charles is on an entirely different level to virtually any single telepathy-based being in the Marvel Universe, and arguably the DC Universe, the latter one to a certain extent; Legilimency and Charles' telepathy is an interesting topic though because theyre so different


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 19, 2014)

Bart said:


> I'm merely saying that as an example
> 
> Not that it means he can resist anything ~
> 
> *Charles is on an entirely different level to virtually any single telepathy-based being in the Marvel Universe*, and arguably the DC Universe, the latter one to a certain extent.



Phoenix would like to have a word with you.

Also, your Star Wars salt is glorious. Keep it up.


----------



## Red Angel (May 19, 2014)

Bart said:


> I'm merely saying that as an example
> 
> Not that it means he can resist anything ~
> 
> Charles is on an entirely different level to virtually any single telepathy-based being in the Marvel Universe, and arguably the DC Universe, the latter one to a certain extent; Legilimency and Charles' telepathy is an interesting topic though



Prove he can resist mindfuck from Sidious. And I don't want the entire "herp derp gaiz in HP can't mindfuck him so Sidious won' either

In case you don't get it: feats friend

Also, love your special pleading with the last paragraph

Also

>legilimency
>Charles' telepathy
>interesting

jontronohmygaaaaaaawd.gif


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Phoenix would like to have a word with you.
> 
> Also, your Star Wars salt is glorious. Keep it up.



She would?

Well I stand by Charles and then maybe Shadow King ~

Not taking into account any Mind Gem's ~



Skarbrand said:


> Prove he can resist mindfuck from Sidious. And I don't want the entire "herp derp gaiz in HP can't mindfuck him so Sidious won' either
> 
> In case you don't get it: feats friend
> 
> ...



Well give me some feats that Sidious has regarding mind-based offenses in _Revenge of the Sith_ then?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 19, 2014)

Bart said:


> The official statement named A New Dawn, Tarkin, Heir to the Jedi and Lords of the Sith; can't be conjectural, thus currently those are the one's.



You seem to be making a habit of ignoring evidence posted when you don't like it. 

First there were the speed feats that the lowest tiered Jedi show that you conveniently ignored, now it's the fact that the twitter post doesn't contradict the statement in any way shape or form and is posted by someone with the authority to say those sorts of things.

But hey, I'll play along. It's not like Palpatine can't win even with your conditions.




> How can you have great mental power to prevent your neck being snapped using the Force? ~



Well you see, funnily enough Jedi can use the force to defend themselves.

Of course, if he dwarfs the opponent in power, he can do this anyway, as seen when he force choked Dooku from across  solar systems.



> Indeed, and Voldemort is one of the most powerful Legilimens in his respected universe, if not the most powerful; and where one can simply use a spell to virtually control other people without them knowing of such things regardless and that puts a Wizard in an entirely different ground compared to Force-based beings particularly Jedi, and that's a spell which is available to young adults if they so wish to learn; but it's not really mind control but more emotionally tuned, which could very well negate Voldemort's precognitive capabilities ~



A spell that requires actual skill to use, as shown by Moody's demonstration in Phoenix. And no, that doesn't put wizards on a different tier to Jedi at all, seeing as how the average Jedi actually has better feats of performing mind tricks than the average wizard.

Also, without them knowing is wrong provided they have mental resistance, as shown by Harry knowing he was being controlled by Moody and managing to fight it.

Also, I'm pretty sure you mean Sidious there and that's not how precog works.

Unless you think that Jedi mind read droids, starships, nature itself and more to predict the future.




> I was using what was said in Revenge of the Sith ~



Then who is to say that he didn't, given how the actual circumstances surrounding Plagueis' death would be mostly conjecture.



> George Lucas said other wise I believe, regarding Mace in ROTS's commentary~



Indeed. What a great feat for Mace, to be able to fight on even terms with such a powerful Sith lord.

Kit and the others died in seconds.



> Indeed, but spells are different and non verbal one's are cast at the speed of thought virtually, and that's most definitely fast and moving out of the way to certain offences which have instantaneous effects is a bold claim, isn't it?



He doesn't have to move at the same time Voldemort is  due to being able to know where Voldemort will target before he actually fires off the spell.



> And it could be argued that  Legilimency could in fact provide Voldemort with his own aspect of precognition.



... How?

I'm assuming you're thinking he could read his opponent's mind to predict their movements, but even ignoring the fact that Sidious has mental defenses of his own, with better feats of mental strength than Voldemort, Voldemort has no feats of doing what you're claiming in a combat situation in a combat situation.




> Indeed, but he can use them that's the fact ~



And Sidious is a masterful political manipulator, but that's completely irrelevant here too.




> Not the Protection Orb from Deathly Hallows ~



The Protection Orb with all of what feats that would suggest Sidious couldn't break it?

Again, just because something isn't possible in one verse doesn't mean it isn't possible when placed into the context of another.



> And what trauma could Sidious use? Given the greater and larger shields Voldemort has created?



Force pushing him with enough energy to casually throw multiple metal pods at great speed (again, ignoring the greater canon feats that have been posted).

Also, there's nothing stopping Palpatine from just ignoring the shield and using telekinesis on Voldemort from the inside.



> But the Protection Orb that was used upon Nagini is on an entirely other level ~



Based on what?



> It's both an offense and a defence, mind you; though Protego would still be effectively against most opponents ~


Most wizarding opponents, certainly. Considering how powerful he was in magic, he'd be virtually impenetrable to most combatants.

It's not helping him against Sidious though.


> True; but the Inferi are magically animated and can be summoned, they're a bit of his actual arsenal.



I don't recall Voldemort ever waving his wand and having an army of inferi instantly at his side.

By the way, I could easily turn your logic of "but why didn't Sidious do it when X" with... basically everything you're saying here.


----------



## Red Angel (May 19, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph already gave said mental offensive feats I believe (it's called powerscaling from weaker fuckers)

Also, if you're looking for feats exclusively from ROTS and nothing else (ala quanchi's threads at KMC), then we could ask you to provide feats exclusively from Deathly Hallows for Voldemort (you listed this in the OP, let's not go back on your word)

Though throughout the trilogy, he was shrouding the Jedi's ability to see into the future, so some form of mindfuck


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 19, 2014)

As for telepathy feats for Sidious himself, in the new canon I can't think of any that he personally showed, barring that manipulation of Yoda on Korriban that he did with Dooku.

EDIT: Oh wait, there is the dark side shroud he placed over the galaxy... but I'm not sure how much that was actually expanded upon in the new canon

Still, the fact that he is more powerful in every way than beings who can mind trick others, mentally dominate others, etc. is feat enough really.

Anyway, I'm logging off for the night.


----------



## willyvereb (May 19, 2014)

Man, we have quite a number of bored people here.


----------



## Countless Insect (May 19, 2014)

Give it up Bart, you're the only one who thinks Lordmoldybutt can hold a candle to a far better and more dangerous Dark Lord, I mean, since when has anyone in Harry Potter been able to match any of the capabilities of Force-Users? Especially the likes of Palpatine?

Oh and you're not being funny, witty or likable with the way you write your posts; as a matter of fact, it makes you look like some sort of try-hard tool from TV Tropes.


----------



## Red Angel (May 19, 2014)

Nah, his posts look more like those you'd see from YouTube comments (having spent my early internets days there, I know). He sounds like some stuck up twat trying too hard to be funny

Though yeah, amazing how he's the only one who's voted for Voldemort, I'd say he's a Quanchi dupe given his viewpoints and way of debating, though he's been here for a long time so, yeah


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 19, 2014)

Countless Insect said:


> Give it up Bart, you're the only one who thinks Lordmoldybutt can hold a candle to a far better and more dangerous Dark Lord, I mean, since when has anyone in Harry Potter been able to match any of the capabilities of Force-Users? Especially the likes of Palpatine?
> 
> Oh and you're not being funny, witty or likable with the way you write your posts; as a matter of fact, it makes you look like some sort of try-hard tool from TV Tropes.



Sidious wins, but the current canon system has been going for less than a month.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-7hBZNsPnyg[/YOUTUBE]

Sidious doesn't even have to look at someone to choke them to death, which I'm not aware of Voldemort having any counter for.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 19, 2014)

... Is there any reason this thread is still open?


----------



## trance (May 20, 2014)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> [YOUTUBE]-7hBZNsPnyg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Sidious doesn't even have to look at someone to choke them to death*, which I'm not aware of Voldemort having any counter for.



Even Vader could do this IIRC and he's definitely weaker than Sidious.

Also, I love the way Sidious casually toys with Opress in their "1v1", not even bothering to block his strikes.


----------



## Extravlad (May 20, 2014)

This poll is so dumb.

Sidious might outclass him in every way possible, but Voldemort can just kill him with 1 spell, there is no fight possible between those 2, Sidious is slow as fuck and the force won't protect him against an Avada Kedavra.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 20, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> This poll is so dumb.
> 
> Sidious might outclass him in every way possible, but Voldemort can just kill him with 1 spell, there is no fight possible between those 2, Sidious is* slow as fuck *and the force won't protect him against an Avada Kedavra.



Sidious cannon is still massively faster than riddle, voldemort will die before he can cast anything
Also light saber will just ignore avada kedrava.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 20, 2014)

Novelizations are still canon, right?



			
				Revenge of the Sith said:
			
		

> "Resist? How could I possibly resist?" Still seated at the desk Palpatine shook an empty fist helplessly, the perfect image of a tired, frightened old man. "This is murder, you Jedi traitors! How can I be any threat to you?"
> 
> He turned desperately to Saesee Tiin. "Master Tiin?you're the telepath. What am I thinking right now?"
> 
> ...





			
				Ditto said:
			
		

> The shadow he fought, that blur of speed?could that be Palpatine?
> 
> Their blades flared and flashed, crashing together with bursts of fire, weaving nets of killing energy in exchanges so fast that Anakin could not truly see them?
> 
> But he could feel them in the Force.



Even if the rest of these guys were normal humans instead of superhuman Jedi Masters, I'm pretty sure this would still make Palpatine faster than Voldemort.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 20, 2014)

Kaiser...help.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lock please


----------



## Red Angel (May 21, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> This poll is so dumb.



So is your mother, yet none of us complain



> Sidious might outclass him in every way possible, but Voldemort can just kill him with 1 spell, there is no fight possible between those 2, Sidious is slow as fuck and the force won't protect him against an Avada Kedavra.



>says Sidious outclasses him
>says Sidious is slow

I wish you'd make up your mind

Nah, lightsabers are far more energetic than the HP-verse so, yeah. And AK kills everything is a no limit fallacy


----------



## Red Angel (May 21, 2014)

And the fact that most 'hax' in the HP-verse is just utilitarian shit that operates on a very small scale to be worth of note against most combatants worth their salt :distacted


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 21, 2014)

Oh god, I spied a YOUR MOTHER joke in this last page, or do my bitter eyes deceive me?

Spoiler: they did not.
*
ABORT ABORT ABORT*


----------

